# When you guys going to head out.



## shroonmagnet

Just curious I know we all live in different parts of the state but,tell us when you head out.
Im in Johnson County I usually start end of March the blacks are here then or just starting pending weather.


----------



## 4allshrooms

Im not that patient....start lookin now!


----------



## dawsonbowen

I'm in northern Hamilton county things are usually a week or two behind you guys south of indy


----------



## meekmorel

I am in Bartholomew County and hunt in Johnson, Bartholomew,Brown,Monroe....I have already checked around in Johnson and gonna hit Brown in the next couple of days, Ill post my finds if any


----------



## deleted

folks, it needs to stay above 50 degrees at night before they start. so stand by till then grab and grin. good luck from Charlestown In. Clark Co.


----------



## meekmorel

I went out Thurs around Johnson county, and nothing at all, and went to one of my good spots in Brown county that is usually starting early and nothing...still have some time to wait...looks like this weeks temps are going to be better, high and mid 40s overnight, so we are close to the 50s...possible rain SUN and we have a few days suppose to be in the 60s


----------



## ryanb

Going to try for the first time this year! Located in hamilton county (Westfield) Any tips would be appreciated. Thanks


----------



## sporemaster

Will probably start looking this weekend. The weather next week looks really good to get things started. Surely we'll be finding them by next weekend.

I'm going to take a week of vacation to turkey/mushroom hunt. Either April 29th - May 3rd or May 6th - May 10th. Any suggestions? You think they will still be popping May 6th - 10th?

Southern Indiana, Clark County


----------



## ninja jim

A lot can happen in a month, but all things considered....For Clark County, I would plan for the earlier of the two. The Gobblers will be hot &amp; heavy with this late year and Shrooms will be on fire but tapering off. If your prepared to head North if you have too, then either date. 

Good Luck!

Ninja Shroomer on Facebook


----------



## cheffingway

Take an immersion thermometer, stick it in the ground. If it's 53+... start lookin'! I have a stump outside my window that produces falsies. I usually use that as a gauge. Anyway, I agree with the above statements. If I were a betting man, I'd say S. Ind will have blacks in the next couple days, and central Indiana should be hitting by late next week.


----------



## morelsxs

<span style="font-family: Verdana">Report of a find in Putnam County on morelmushroomhunting.net. </span>


----------



## sporemaster

Thanks guys. That's kind of what I was thinking but wanted some confirmation. So I'm taking off the earlier week. Hopefully we'll start getting some good reports this weekend or early next week. The weather forecast is looking really good.


----------



## rosiertroop

Looks like Monday or Tuesday for Cass County.


----------



## echo

Heading out tomorrow morning April 6th. Warrick County here in southern part. Will be back to let ya know. I went out in between the weather drop we had, didnt find anything. Was doing a little turkey scouting as well. Be nice to maybe find some presents during the hunts this year  good luck to everyone and remember a bad day of mushroom hunting beats a good day at work


----------



## echo

No morels yet checking spots monday.


----------

